
Ask HN: How are you managing sharing your current life / achievements? - SubuSS
Obviously we all have landmarks happening all the time. I started with orkut &#x2F; facebook long ago - posted a bit of funny stuff and life events. Eventually pretty much stopped sharing anything with the massive monetization of the same. My snaps today are test snaps or keeping in touch with folks and stories are small jokes. I use my Whatsapp just to keep in touch with my fellow Indian community.<p>I have been operating under the assumption that no one really cares about my milestones or my family&#x27;s for a few years now. But seeing recent christmas cards from friends triggered this thought. I don&#x27;t want to sound like bragging when I talk about these (which I assume is how it will come off to folks who aren&#x27;t focusing on the same stuff or are having a hard time), I also am trying to see if being nuclear and insular is the future. As vain as it sounds, I did derive happiness from sharing AND I am happy to see these christmas cards.<p>Considering I have a lot more like minded folks here rather than reddit and I have a job related interest as well (I work for Snap) figured will ask! How are you sharing your life with friends and family?<p>Happy Holidays!
======
JohnFen
I share the happenings in my life with friends and family by talking to them
in person, through email, and/or using SMS.

